# coilovers



## sarsourus (Apr 8, 2005)

i had a 92 sentra but was totalled and so i bought the spec v 2005. i bought coilovers for my 92 sentra about a week before the accident so i was aking can these coilovers fit the 05 spec-v.?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I am almost positive you cannot and this really belongs in either the B15 section or the Suspension and Brakes section


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the best you could do is sell them and put the money toward the b15.

what type were they?


----------



## sarsourus (Apr 8, 2005)

Self Fornicator said:


> the best you could do is sell them and put the money toward the b15.
> 
> what type were they?


umm some cheap brand called rs type 1. i know they are cheap lol, but when my friend but it with for his 92 sentra they were stiff and very good so i would probobly sell them and get new ones for the b15


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well dont get those for the b15. stiff does not = good in any way shape or form. what does matter is the exact spring rate and those cheap ebay coilover sleeve kits have un knon rates and are bad. not even worth the energy of looking at them.


----------



## james120 (Mar 30, 2005)

ebay coilovers = made in china


----------

